# Happy Birthday Hauntforum!!!



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday Hauntforum!!! You BIG, WONDERFUL, Haunted place for all of us Haunters, Halloween lovers and Spooksters! We LOVE you, We SUPPORT you, and We ADORE you!!! (Thanks ZombieF & Mods...you Rock the Casba!)


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Yes....Happy Birthday to HF! Shouldn't we have a party or something?*_


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAUNTFORUM
SEE WHAT YOUR STARTED*


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday HauntForum!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy B-day!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Happy Birthday Hauntforum!!! You BIG, WONDERFUL, Haunted place for all of us Haunters, Halloween lovers and Spooksters! We LOVE you, We SUPPORT you, and We ADORE you!!! (Thanks ZombieF & Mods...you Rock the Casba!)


Yeah, what she said. Happy Birthday Hauntforum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy birthday, Haunt Forum! Thank you to all who make this site what it is; Zombie F, the mods, sponsers, and all of the members. HF, may you have many more birthdays to come!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday to the most fun forum on the 'net!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday to The HauntForum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to the HauntForum!!!! Also, a big thanx to Zombie-F, the moderators and sponsors who make this place very great and informative for us members!!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday HauntForum and thanks for giving Roxy something to do 

By the way, how old is HF??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^You funny boy:jol:

I believe HF is 10 years old, since the card I made with 9 candles on the cake was for last year (don't tell anyone I reused a card, though:googly:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A belated happy birthday Haunt Forum!


----------

